# Homemade Leaf Hammocks



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks to some great suggestions from the awesome people on here, I decided to make my own leaf hammocks.  I got a bunch of fake leaves(without metal) at walmart for a dollar. I bought a pack of 8 suction cups at a craft store for $3. And the aquarium silicone I used was $6 at petsmart. 

I used a tack to pierce holes in the suction cups for the leaf stems to go into. I also used one end of a pair of small scissors(the ones you use to cut hair) to poke inside the hole and carve out a bigger hole for the stems. It was kind of a dicey process so try not to cut yourself if you decide to do this lol. Then I dabbed a small amount of silicone in the hole and shoved the stem in there. I let it dry for 24 hours then they were good to go.

Here are the supplies I used...








Finished product...








I made leaf hammocks for all my boys in my 14G...








Senor Fiesta








Isis








Roussea









I haven't seen the boys use them yet, but when I do, I'll be sure to post pics!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Try putting them a bit closer to the surface. They look like if you scooted them up about halfway between where they are now and the surface that they'd be perfect. They'll be more likely to use them that way. The point of them is for them to be able to breathe from the surface without swimming upwards at all. Great job! I may remake mine sometime. Those look way better than mine.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Alright, I'll scoot them up! And thanks, it took me a while to do them and get them right.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't see the pictures at all.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You're welcome. Mine like it so that their backs touch the surface when they're lying on them.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweeda - It worked! Senor Fiesta was resting on the leaf, but as soon as I came over with the camera he swam to the front to flare at me. Darn. lol

Gienah - What are you seeing instead of the pictures? I think everyone else can see them..could be an error somewhere.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice! =] I like the finished product and I'm glad that your fish are enjoying it! =]

A suggestion though: If you wanna skip the poking and prying part then look for heater suction cups at the pet store. ;]


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

lol, senor fiesta = epic name


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Good idea wallywest! Because I seriously almost cut myself a few times.. lol

Thanks peaches lol I like humorous names.. He just looks like a fish with a spanish accent. haha


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful boys, awesome hammocks! I believe I shall try this. I'm concerned about my dividers... The middle section would need to have the hammock attached to the plastic divider. I don't see why the suction cup wouldn't be able to attach, though... I'll have to try and see. Thanks for the awesome idea!


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

*I LOVE THIS IDEA! its weird cause i was talking to my husband today about wanting to post on here about the leaf hammocks cause i saw it mentioned on a thread  Ill def be making some of my own awsome awsome AWSOME!*


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Goomba - I have a leaf hammock in the middle section, I just suctioned it to the back of the tank instead of the side.

Sherlee - Can't wait to see what kind of leaf hammocks you make!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I was considering that, but that's where my filter is, and the hammock won't fit. I'm sure the suction cup will suck to the plastic.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Goomba3 said:


> I was considering that, but that's where my filter is, and the hammock won't fit. I'm sure the suction cup will suck to the plastic.


 There's always the front. ;] I don't think a suction cup will suction to a divider. It'll only suction to solid flat surfaces. It has to create a vacuum seal (that's how suction cups work) and it won't do that if air or water can escape through a perforated back. =]


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

My dividers are made of hard, thick plastic, no perforations. There are holes drilled into them for water flow, but enough room between them for one of those cups to stick to it. The plastic is slick, sort of like plexiglass but much cheaper, haha.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

That would work then I think. I was thinking of mesh dividers, which would not work.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Very nice setup. I'm going to copy you and use those plants for my betta since my male likes building his nest on plants only.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I will definitely be doing this! I have a bunch of extra suction cups at my house. One question, are the fake plants at Michael's safe to use? Michaels is a craft store, it may just be in Texas. So are craft-store plastic and silk plants safe to use in water?


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

As long as the plants don't have metal in them, I think they're safe to use. Just make sure the leaves are plain (no glitter, fake rain drops, sequence, etc.). So far I haven't had any trouble with craft store/walmart leaves. 

But just to be safe, I also soaked my leaves in a clear container for a while to see if the colors bled and they didn't. If you soak the leaves and see any color change in the water than I wouldn't use them.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

turtle10 said:


> I will definitely be doing this! I have a bunch of extra suction cups at my house. One question, are the fake plants at Michael's safe to use? Michaels is a craft store, it may just be in Texas. So are craft-store plastic and silk plants safe to use in water?


Michael's is a national chain I think (it's here in VA) so no worries on that front. =]

As for the safety of the plants like KP said you don't want any of the obvious things like glitter and fake rain and stuff.

Soaking helps too.

Another great way to make sure is to boil your leaves first. I got some fake flowers from Dollar Tree back in summer that I thought I'd use for my boys (I'm not going to anymore though. Too random in a natural tank! :'D) and I boiled them twice then soaked them for days to make sure that they wouldn't leech dyes and were safe. =] No dye leeched so I was good. =]

Hope this helps some. =]


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay I will just do it that way (boil/soak) with plain looking plants.


----------



## elliebellie (Jan 28, 2011)

Love it! Thanks to your thread I made one for Mars and he uses it all the time! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

What a gorgeous betta, Ellie....fabulous looking, really!! My Brooke has a leaf hammock I bought from the store, and loves it, too.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow that looks awesome Ellie! Gorgeous fish by the way


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

My boys enjoying their hammocks!

Cheep-Cheep:









Edwin:









I hadn't seen Maximus use this yet.


----------

